# New weejuns in "wrong" color



## BigTC (May 10, 2010)

Guys - need a hand. 

Not long ago, I ordered a pair of weejuns (Bass Logan) in tan, thinking that was the "correct" color. However, after digging around, it seems I was mistaken and burgundy is the "traditional" weejun patina. (I put the words "correct" and "traditional" in scare quotes because I know that there are no right/wrong answers when it comes to this kind of stuff, but I'm unnecessarily anal and don't want to look like a jackass, so indulge me.) 

So, how many trad cool points do I lose for wearing the wrong color (if it is the wrong color)? 

Is there anything I can do to the shoes (polish, dye, etc) to make them more trad-friendly, short of dropping another C-note for another pair.

Thanks!


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

What color are they? Burgundy is only the traditional color because its hard to find it in anything else now. If you got brown count yourself lucky.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

No problem, tan is ok, just more casual. Perfectly reasonable shoe.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

You're losing a lot of Coleman Bucks* for asking this question and with your first post.

*Coleman Bucks can be exchanged for sincere answers when one is being sincere.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Coleman said:


> You're losing a lot of Coleman Bucks* for asking this question and with your first post.
> 
> *Coleman Bucks can be exchanged for sincere answers when one is being sincere.


Settle down Big C. Yes, I know it looks suspect but lets give this one the benefit of the doubt for a day or so and see what happens.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Coleman said:


> *Coleman Bucks can be exchanged for sincere answers when one is being sincere.


Now he tells me. I was ejected after making a scene when Dave & Busters refused to honor them.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> You're losing a lot of Coleman Bucks* for asking this question and with your first post.
> 
> *Coleman Bucks can be exchanged for sincere answers when one is being sincere.


I like the idea of Coleman Bucks - goes along with Coleman's 100% Arbitrary Trad-O-Meter. What's the cash value of a Coleman Buck?


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Now he tells me. I was ejected after making a scene when Dave & Busters refused to honor them.


^ROFL!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

One-hundredth of one cent, of course (isn't that the most traditional value of coupons?).


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

If people are really taking the trouble to troll on the trad forum [who has time to do that...!?], I am too busy to try to parse levels of sincerity, I am going to just assume everyone is sincere...even if I am being foolish, I don't care...life is too short to spend hours debating the sincerity of anonymous posters on a forum.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Alright, I'll answer sincerely (but I need two Coleman Bucks from you, chacend :icon_smile_big:, to cover BigTC).

They're fine! I even like the tan a little better (because they don't have that hideous gloss).

But they are not _more_ or _less_ Trad.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Guys? We open with 'Greetings gentlemen' for some reason here!*



BigTC said:


> ... don't want to look like a jackass...


 These are quite fine with khakis, even shorts if you're into that sort of thing.

Avoid pairing these with darker color pants, and tuck them away when leaves fall off trees.

Black would have been worse. Rejoice. Relax. Seeking approval here is silly.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Coleman said:


> But they are not _more_ or _less_ Trad.


If that's the case then what are we going to use the 100% Arbitrary Trad-O-Meter for? That is unless we lost the Trad-O-Meter while we were putting up the Big Tent!:biggrin:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, the Trad-O-Meter is meaningless remember. It doesn't actually gauge anything, just assigns it a random number, so I think it can still function.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Burgundy is traditional, but you don't want to wear the same color all the time, do you? Tan and brown are also good.

I wouldn't advise trying to change the color.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

To the OP: No worries about the tan color. Just loaf around and enjoy. If you hang around here long enjoy you'll end up with loafers in every style and color.

For Coleman: 1/100 is the standard value of coupons, but I was just hoping Coleman Bucks added up to a discount at a place like O'Connells (bleeding madras trousers anyone?) Of course the 100% Arbitary Trad-O-Meter still works under the Big Tent (Big Top?). If I remember correctly it sits right next to the "Guess the Weight of the Man in the Sack Suit" Concession.


----------



## BigTC (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help fellas -- er, gentlemen.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> "Guess the Weight of the Man in the Sack Suit" Concession.


If you read my Weight loss conundrum thread you will see that I am that man in the Sack Suit!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> For Coleman: 1/100 is the standard value of coupons, but I was just hoping Coleman Bucks added up to a discount at a place like O'Connells (bleeding madras trousers anyone?) Of course the 100% Arbitary Trad-O-Meter still works under the Big Tent (Big Top?). If I remember correctly it sits right next to the "Guess the Weight of the Man in the Sack Suit" Concession.


^You're right, man!

I need to work these Coleman Bucks out.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

BigTC said:


> Thanks for the help fellas -- er, gentlemen.


Alright, I apologize. Even the supposed nice guy can have a short fuse when he's been kicked enough.

Just don't make me eat my apology, please.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Coleman said:


> ^You're right, man!
> 
> I need to work these Coleman Bucks out.


I think you should award Coleman "Dirty" Bucks for extremely intuitive posts. Of course they would be worth a double discount!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

BigTC said:


> Not long ago, I ordered a pair of weejuns (Bass Logan) in tan, thinking that was the "correct" color. However, after digging around, it seems I was mistaken and burgundy is the "traditional" weejun patina. (I put the words "correct" and "traditional" in scare quotes because I know that there are no right/wrong answers when it comes to this kind of stuff, but I'm unnecessarily anal and don't want to look like a jackass, so indulge me.)
> 
> So, how many trad cool points do I lose for wearing the wrong color (if it is the wrong color)?


I don't understand. I am assuming that you bought the tan shoes because you liked them. If you like them, why would it matter whether someone on the internet thinks they are "trad" or not? You still like them don't you? If so, then wear them. And if you don't like the tan shoes, why did you buy them to begin with? Like I said, I don't understand.

I've generally spent my life wearing what I like and not wearing what I don't like, regardless of where it falls with regard to any particular trend, fad, or style; although I did deviate from this when I was a high school teenager in the 60's. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for developing a personal style, but that still doesn't mean letting one's personal likes and dislikes take a backseat to the opinions of others as to the "rules".

Cruiser


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Where did you find tan Weejuns? They sound intriguing...


----------



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

Although burgundy would be the most traditional color in theory, the current burgundy weejuns are a far cry from older versions of burgundy bass weejuns.

I think the tan color is the best current logan color. It matches the tabs on my leatherman belts perfectly. They are also more casual which is nice.

Good buy


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I've generally spent my life wearing what I like and not wearing what I don't like, regardless of where it falls with regard to any particular trend, fad, or style; although I did deviate from this when I was a high school teenager in the 60's. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for developing a personal style, but that still doesn't mean letting one's personal likes and dislikes take a backseat to the opinions of others as to the "rules". Cruiser


Cruiser, you and I hail from the same era and have similar outlook on this.

Weejuns were the dominant footwear in my Virginia high school and the dominant color was plain old brown. A few people had brown Scotch grain Weejuns and there was the occasional navy blue pair as well; I can't recall anyone wearing black. I say "people" because girls and boys wore Weejuns in equal numbers.

Non-athletic events in the gym - dances, etc. -required everyone take off their shoes which created a massive pile of brown Weejuns in the hallway that we had to sift through afterward.

Most guys also had brown wingtips (always longwings). By my senior year (66-67) Clark's desert boots, black low cut Converse All Stars and suede, side-zipper, pointy toe, high heeled Dingo boots (then-young and new Bob Dylan wore them) were acceptable options. But Weejuns still dominated.

To my recollection I had two pair of post-HS American made Weejuns in the mid-'70s and late-80s, both brown and both thrown out when they were too far gone to resole (they were not especially good leather or well made). I'm not tempted to buy what's labeled as Bass Weejuns today... as they say, you can't go home again.

FWIW I've always fancied tan loafers, although I don't recollect anyone ever wearing such a color back in the day. Maybe its finally time to get some.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^Nice response, Cruiser! OP: Wear the tan Weejuns and enjoy them! I'd love a pair of tan Weejuns.


----------



## BigTC (May 10, 2010)

The rules are what drew me toward the trad look to begin with. I don't like to think much about my wardrobe. I want to hop out of bed and reach into my closet with the knowledge that pretty much whatever I pull out is going to look good. Timelessness and versatility are paramount to me. Rules give you freedom. The old standards got to be the old standards because they work, and I'm just trying to go venture too far outside of the norm, lest I risk the sort of sartorial jackassery that I was running away from in the first place. So that's why I'm being so anal about the color of my damn shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A slight smile plays across my lips as I sit reading each of the postings to this thread, debating the propriety of Tan Weejuns vs burgundy Weejuns...and on my feet I wear my Tan Aurlander Camp Mocs...the argued historical model for the Bass Weejun design! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

BigTC said:


> I don't like to think much about my wardrobe. I want to hop out of bed and reach into my closet with the knowledge that pretty much whatever I pull out is going to look good. Timelessness and versatility are paramount to me.


You should join the military. They do a great job of taking the guess work out of what to wear each day. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Coleman said:


> You're losing a lot of Coleman Bucks* for asking this question and with your first post.
> 
> *Coleman Bucks can be exchanged for sincere answers when one is being sincere.


Coleman, when did you become the gatekeeper for all posts on this forum? You are ruining it. Enough.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

The most traditional color of Weejun is actually an interesting subject (but traditional shouldn't be confused with proper). A penny loafer's a penny loafer, and the guy in the tan pennies when everyone else was wearing the ubiquitous burgundy and/or brown was probably the rebel/badboy the ladies were eyeing. Get the one you like and want to wear. 

I hear it was burgundy from some, and others say it was brown and that the current mass-production of that burgundy gloss by Bass and others has re-written history.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

tsweetland said:


> Coleman, when did you become the gatekeeper for all posts on this forum? You are ruining it. Enough.


tsweetland

I apologized already. I admit, I felt foolish afterward. Let's drop it, alright?


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> These are quite fine with khakis, even shorts if you're into that sort of thing.
> 
> Avoid pairing these with darker color pants, and tuck them away when leaves fall off trees.
> 
> Black would have been worse. Rejoice. Relax. Seeking approval here is silly.


Yes. I wore weejuns everyday in school for so many years I cannot remember. No color is "correct." What we used to do was take the burgundy ones and polish them with brown polish. For some reason the color that combination creates is the "correct" color to me.


----------



## richard d. (Mar 17, 2010)

All I have found available is the burgundy. I always liked the ox blood. I did take my burgundy ones to a shoe shop and they dyed them ox blood, which does look pretty good. Richard d.

BigTC;1102394]Guys - need a hand.

Not long ago, I ordered a pair of weejuns (Bass Logan) in tan, thinking that was the "correct" color. However, after digging around, it seems I was mistaken and burgundy is the "traditional" weejun patina. (I put the words "correct" and "traditional" in scare quotes because I know that there are no right/wrong answers when it comes to this kind of stuff, but I'm unnecessarily anal and don't want to look like a jackass, so indulge me.)

So, how many trad cool points do I lose for wearing the wrong color (if it is the wrong color)?

Is there anything I can do to the shoes (polish, dye, etc) to make them more trad-friendly, short of dropping another C-note for another pair.

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

WOW! I remember seeing some old threads on those Aurlander's.



eagle2250 said:


> A slight smile plays across my lips as I sit reading each of the postings to this thread, debating the propriety of Tan Weejuns vs burgundy Weejuns...and on my feet I wear my Tan Aurlander Camp Mocs...the argued historical model for the Bass Weejun design! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

You made a good call. The burgundy brushoff is a horrible, plastic coated piece of crap. I got it in my head that they were the traditional color, so I got them. Big mistake. You went with intuition and did better. Good job kid, keep doin' it.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Did we ever have anyone try the "strip your brushoff leather" technique that was discussed some time back? I've always wanted to try to "convert" my Weejuns to a better look and brown polish, but what was described sounded utterly terrifying, especially since it'll be a month or so till my yearly trek to the Bass outlet.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> Did we ever have anyone try the "strip your brushoff leather" technique that was discussed some time back? I've always wanted to try to "convert" my Weejuns to a better look and brown polish, but what was described sounded utterly terrifying, especially since it'll be a month or so till my yearly trek to the Bass outlet.


I tried it with no luck. I partially stripped it and re-polished with brown kiwi, but I don't think I stripped far enough down. Regardless of the plastic, the smoothness is still unappealing. I must say, a genuine disappointment of a loafer.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Brown was all that Bass Weejuns came in for the longest time, no?


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 29, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Brown was all that Bass Weejuns came in for the longest time, no?


I wore Weejuns almost every day of my life in the 60´s and the only color I remember seeing them in was ox blood. It could have been some regional preference but I don´t remember seeing burgundy untill later in that decade. Around the end of the decade, Bass offered them in a rage of colors including black and tan. I still remember the price - $19.95 plus tax.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

C. Sharp said:


> WOW! I remember seeing some old threads on those Aurlander's.


The Aurlander's have not proven to be as totally comfortable, as I had hoped they would be but, they are reasonably so. Plus they are proving quite durable and, since the manufacturer has only offered them in tan and black (through out the period they have been in production), it would seem to provide historical support for tan as a preferred color for our beloved Weejuns and should help to assuage our OP's concerns! For indeed, they were the design template.


----------



## richard d. (Mar 17, 2010)

WOW Sarastro...you were wearing Weejuns in the 60's ??? I wonder if I've seen that pair on the Antique's Road Show? I didn't realize we had anyone on this forum that knew anything about the 60's, except what they read in the history books. I guess that puts me as an antique, as I was wearing Weejuns back in the 60's too. I remember, in the 7th grade, we were all wearing the oxblood weejuns with burgundy pants, pink gold cup socks, a pink Gant oxford shirt, and a burgandy London Fog. That was the look back in the good old days...and I had to walk 10 miles to school everyday. Richard d.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL, richard d, there are far more of us than you realize. When you were walking that 10 miles to school, each day, I was the one who passed you...jogging uphill, all the way and up hill both ways, wearing my Weejuns...of course!


----------



## richard d. (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes indeed Eagle...I remember you, but weren't you wearing your PF Flyers, holding your Weejuns in hand? Isn't it great to see so many of these "young gentlemen" on this forum that are carrying on the high fashion standards as they are? It goes to show, there are these guys here, of this younger generation that have class. Here I am, 57 years old...Lord, wait a minute...I was born July 1951...gosh, I'll be 59 this July...now I remember thinking that was old!!! Truthfully, this forum is so refreshing, to see there are those that still have the class, the style, the high standards that I remember my dad set for me. My dad was, and still does, dress more as a dandy I guess one would say. I actually have what you would call his "Ricky Jacket". I remember his extra wide Brooks Brothers ties...his black and white wing tips, and collar pins...lapel stick pins...These guys here on the forum are carrying on the traditions of true gentlemen. I somehow just know they sons will learn by example, how to carry theirself as such. My grandfather carried what you would call a swagger stick everywhere he went, which I have today. Eagle...someday, if you should *run pass me in your PF Flyers*, stop and say hello. Richard d.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Did we ever have anyone try the "strip your brushoff leather" technique that was discussed some time back? I've always wanted to try to "convert" my Weejuns to a better look and brown polish, but what was described sounded utterly terrifying, especially since it'll be a month or so till my yearly trek to the Bass outlet.


I did it to some hideous Florsheim penny loafers. Just rubbed the shine off with some denatured alcohol and then brought them back with some burgundy shoe cream and a lot of elbow grease. Looks much better than the plastic shine when they were new.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

BigTC said:


> Guys - need a hand.
> 
> Not long ago, I ordered a pair of weejuns (Bass Logan) in tan, thinking that was the "correct" color. However, after digging around, it seems I was mistaken and burgundy is the "traditional" weejun patina. (I put the words "correct" and "traditional" in scare quotes because I know that there are no right/wrong answers when it comes to this kind of stuff, but I'm unnecessarily anal and don't want to look like a jackass, so indulge me.)
> 
> Can you post pictures? Let's call it exhibit A


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

richard d. said:


> you were wearing Weejuns in the 60's ??? I wonder if I've seen that pair on the Antique's Road Show? I didn't realize we had anyone on this forum that knew anything about the 60's, except what they read in the history books.


They aren't Weejuns, but just dig the Chuck Taylors that I was rockin back in the mid-50's. And how bout them cuffs? :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Sarastro (Nov 29, 2005)

richard d. said:


> I remember, in the 7th grade, we were all wearing the oxblood weejuns with burgundy pants, pink gold cup socks, a pink Gant oxford shirt, and a burgandy London Fog. That was the look back in the good old days...and I had to walk 10 miles to school everyday. Richard d.


I wore the same basic uniform: Gant shirts, Byford sweaters, all with one slight variation - the pants. We wore button front Levi´s - cost $4.95 a pair. It seemed like a lot of money at the time.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

You mean you didn't buy the shoe because you liked it (regardless of whether or not it's a "classic" color)? weird.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

For those who missed it the fist time around. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...hy-they-re-called-Weejuns&highlight=Aurlander


eagle2250 said:


> The Aurlander's have not proven to be as totally comfortable, as I had hoped they would be but, they are reasonably so. Plus they are proving quite durable and, since the manufacturer has only offered them in tan and black (through out the period they have been in production), it would seem to provide historical support for tan as a preferred color for our beloved Weejuns and should help to assuage our OP's concerns! For indeed, they were the design template.


----------

